# Josie Maran Argan Oil



## zadidoll (Jan 1, 2013)

Josie Maran Argan Oil

If you were subscribed to QVC Test Tube last summer then you might have received a 5ml / .17 fl oz bottle of this. If you're a subscriber of Ipsy then you should be seeing this in the January 2013 bag. Have you tried it? What do you think of it?

http://www.josiemarancosmetics.com/shop/purearganoil/organic-argan-oil This legendary, lightweight oil, grown organically in Morocco, is rich in vitamin E and essential fatty acids. Use it as a fast absorbing daily moisturizer, or to heal and condition everything from cuticles to split ends. Plus it is 100% organic! Housed in a recyclable glass bottle.

Price ranges from $14 (15 ml / 5 fl oz) to $96 (4 fl oz./120 ml.)

My thoughts.

It feels nice on my dry skin HOWEVER two days (this would have been day three) after I first used it I ended up with three large cystic zits on my chin. I've discontinued using it to test the item again after these cystic zits go away.


----------



## Jazbot (Jan 2, 2013)

Those are the worst. I have a mircacle medicine for those from my Derm.  I forgot the name tho. I'll double check when I get home.

I learned with this new medicine I can practically put anything on as long as I put that on with my normal skin care routine.

I went from horrible cystic acne to doll like skin. lol


----------



## Monique Brown (Jan 3, 2013)

Thank you for the info, I love argan oil too but I use a different brand, it's [SIZE=11pt]pro naturals moroccan argan oil which is very good for hair, makes the hair stronger, reduces the frizz and keeps it soft, shiny and healthy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />[/SIZE]


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jan 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Those are the worst. I have a mircacle medicine for those from my Derm.  I forgot the name tho. I'll double check when I get home.
> 
> ...


please? i've been suffering them for the last 11+ years of my life. I've just resigned myself to horrible, scarred skin forever, sigh. It is genetic because my mom and aunt both had them growing up too...


----------



## amberlamps (Jan 3, 2013)

> > Those are the worst. I have a mircacle medicine for those from my Derm.Â  I forgot the name tho. I'll double check when I get home. I learned with this new medicine I can practically put anything on as long as I put that on with my normal skin care routine. I went from horrible cystic acne to doll like skin. lol
> 
> 
> please? i've been suffering them for the last 11+ years of my life. I've just resigned myself to horrible, scarred skin forever, sigh. It is genetic because my mom and aunt both had them growing up too...


 have you tried spironolactone pills? i've been acne free for nearly a year now since using that, adapalene, tretinoin, and clindamycin, though i rarely use the topicals anymore. the pills are what really help.


----------



## Jazbot (Jan 5, 2013)

This was prescribed from the Derm. It's like a rollerball. My skin was really bad. Now I have nothing.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jan 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Apparently it's no good for people with sensitive skin. ): Curses to everything.


----------



## Jazbot (Jan 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Apparently it's no good for people with sensitive skin. ): Curses to everything.


I have sensitive skin.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jan 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have sensitive skin.


 My skin breaks out into hives with benzoyl peroxide.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 11, 2013)

Can't wait to try this out :3


----------



## pichu (Jan 13, 2013)

I have tried a different brand of pure argan oil from some Canadian company (don't remember the name). I only used it on my hair and cuticles and occasionally on body skin but never on my face. Not sure if its meant for use on the face and perhaps thats why you're breaking out?

I mainly bought it for my hair because everyone was raving about how it made their dry, damaged hair super silky. I didn't notice any difference to be honest and it was pretty unpleasant to use imho. It didn't absorb well and just made my hair feel icky even with the lightest possible application.  I didn't find it to be any different from say olive oil or grapeseed oil =/


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pichu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have tried a different brand of pure argan oil from some Canadian company (don't remember the name). I only used it on my hair and cuticles and occasionally on body skin but never on my face. Not sure if its meant for use on the face and perhaps thats why you're breaking out?
> 
> I mainly bought it for my hair because everyone was raving about how it made their dry, damaged hair super silky. I didn't notice any difference to be honest and it was pretty unpleasant to use imho. It didn't absorb well and just made my hair feel icky even with the lightest possible application.  I didn't find it to be any different from say olive oil or grapeseed oil =/


 It is excellent for use on the face...any pure argan oil is (and the JM is pure argan oil).


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i used to be on that..  the stuff is magic!


----------



## supermary (Jan 22, 2013)

I have been using the JMC argan oil and her other products since 2008. No other brand compares to Josie Maran's Argan Oil, in my opinion. I even resubbed to Ipsy just to support them since they partnered with JMC for the January bag, and I can always use another travel size bottle of her argan oil. Josie's argan body butters are also really amazing.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 22, 2013)

now that I have tired this, I just love the way it feels on my skin, and how quick my skin just absorbs this, I'm addicted  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jazbot (Jan 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> now that I have tired this, I just love the way it feels on my skin, and how quick my skin just absorbs this, I'm addicted  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Do you use it alone or with your face cream?


----------



## Meshybelle (Jan 22, 2013)

I've been using the JM oil for about 4 days now. It absorbs well, leaves my skin feeling soft the next morning and hasn't broken me out........yet. I don't notice any major difference in my skin so far, but it really is too soon to tell.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you use it alone or with your face cream?


 I use my serum first, work it in and let it absorb and then I apply the oil


----------



## mjreynolds32 (Jan 23, 2013)

I first got it in the NBTT and was very excited for more in the Ipsy bag.  In the mean time I had purchased the Josie Maran Morracan Bazaar makeup bag kit that came out last year.  It had a small bottle of the oil, a color stick, lip gloss and an illuminating product.  The pump on the sheer gold illuminating color dispenses so much more than I need.  I over pumped the first time and when I tried to only pump half as much I ended up with even more.  I looked like Barbie with a plastic sheen and had to get rid of all of my foundation and start from scratch.  I think it would be great as a highlight if you could control it better, but so far I have had very little luck and I'll probably just unscrew the pump from now on.  I also got the Beauty Insider 500 point gift from Sephora inside JCP and it had an even larger bottle - 1.5oz of the oil along with a travel size of the Argan cleanser, a full size lip treatment and an 8 count travel makeup remover wipes.  That was definitely the best loyalty gift I've ever received from any program.  I was so happy they had a JM gift instead of the Clinique one that is online.  I love Clinique, but I just wait for bonus time if I want to purchase anything, so I had already tried all of the favorites in the Sephora BI kit from them.  

I love the way the oil makes my skin feel.  I used it fine without breakouts for almost two months but then I bought my Clarisonic.  My skin has been purging since the end of week two and I'm mid week 4 now.  The Argan oil makes my skin feel so much better afterward and I know I'm not reacting to it, but I want this phase to be over!


----------



## sleepykat (Jan 23, 2013)

How much do you use, for your hair or for your face?


----------



## bonita22 (Jan 24, 2013)

I have mild acne and I use Retin-A at night for it. As a result of the RetinA, my skin gets very dry and flaky especially in the morning. I received a vial of Josie Maran in my Ipsy bag this month. I am not very sure if I should use the Josie Maran before or after I apply the Retin-A. Or if I should just not use the argan oil with it. Does anyone that has used the Josie Maran Argan Oil also used Retin-A at the same time? Any tips?


----------



## Jess Bailey (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have mild acne and I use Retin-A at night for it. As a result of the RetinA, my skin gets very dry and flaky especially in the morning. I received a vial of Josie Maran in my Ipsy bag this month. I am not very sure if I should use the Josie Maran before or after I apply the Retin-A. Or if I should just not use the argan oil with it.
> 
> Does anyone that has used the Josie Maran Argan Oil also used Retin-A at the same time? Any tips?


 i also use Retin-A at night and have been applying the Argan Oil after the Retin-A just as i have other moisturizers/night creams.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How much do you use, for your hair or for your face?


 I don't use it on my hair, but I use only about 4 drops for my face...applied right after washing, while the face is still damp, then concentrate a 5th drop around my eyes.


----------



## l0ser_dust (Jan 25, 2013)

It feels nice on my dry skin HOWEVER two days (this would have been day three) after I first used it I ended up with three large cystic zits on my chin. I've discontinued using it to test the item again after these cystic zits go away.
Just curious, did you end up experimenting again and ever figure out if this was the cause of the cystic zits? I used it as well for three days and ended up with cystic zits also. BUT in the oil's defense, I got my ipsy in the mailbox on my way out the door to a weekend trip to a casino. The whole weekend I ate terribly and basically did not leave the resort so I got minimal oxygen and didn't get to breath outside air for about three days LOL. And I was around smoke and drank more alcohol than I would on a normal weekend so I feel like these things, and maybe not the oil, might have irritated my body and caused it to react with deep cysts. Once my skin calms down I'll give it another shot but I wanted to know how it worked out for you.


----------



## bonita22 (Jan 25, 2013)

> i also use Retin-A at night and have been applying the Argan Oil after the Retin-A just as i have other moisturizers/night creams.


 Thanks. I'll have to try that, hopefully it helps with the dryness and flakiness.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 26, 2013)

I just started using this Argan Oil about 2 weeks ago (received it in my January Ipsy Glambag) and I ADORE IT. I use it on my face, for the puffy dark circles under my eyes, on my cuticles and I even lightly brush it on my eyelashes. I've heard great stories on how it helps keep them strong and long. I have actually noticed a difference in my eyelashes already! My mascara goes on so smooth and my lashes stay separated so much better! You would think that your face would feel oily after putting this stuff on, but it's quite the opposite and in the morning my skin is baby soft. I too have cystic acne, it's not too bad, I only get one or two big ones on my chin every couple of months, but still quite embarrassing and annoying. The argan oil doesn't seem to have much effect on the one I currently am sporting, oh so graciously, on my chin. However, I'm not really putting a lot of the oil on that spot. The best thing I've learned to do for my cystic acne is constantly (and I mean 4-7X a day) put a warm compress on it. That'll bring the swelling down and make it come to a head a lot quicker. After that I spot treat it with Burts Bees Salicylic Acid spot treatment. Dandy stuff!


----------



## bonita22 (Jan 26, 2013)

> I just started using this Argan Oil about 2 weeks ago (received it in my January Ipsy Glambag) and I ADORE IT. I use it on my face, for the puffy dark circles under my eyes, on my cuticles and I even lightly brush it on my eyelashes. I've heard great stories on how it helps keep them strong and long. I have actually noticed a difference in my eyelashes already! My mascara goes on so smooth and my lashes stay separated so much better! You would think that your face would feel oily after putting this stuff on, but it's quite the opposite and in the morning my skin is baby soft. I too have cystic acne, it's not too bad, I only get one or two big ones on my chin every couple of months, but still quite embarrassing and annoying. The argan oil doesn't seem to have much effect on the one I currently am sporting, oh so graciously, on my chin. However, I'm not really putting a lot of the oil on that spot. The best thing I've learned to do for my cystic acne is constantly (and I mean 4-7X a day) put a warm compress on it. That'll bring the swelling down and make it come to a head a lot quicker. After that I spot treat it with Burts Bees Salicylic Acid spot treatment. Dandy stuff! Â


 I also get cystic acne, I usually cut up an aloe vera plant from my backyard and put the gel (if that's what it's called) directly on the acne every night and cover it with a gauze or bandage. It helps it heal alot sooner. I'll have to try the warm compress and the Burt's Bees to see if that works better.


----------



## Jess Bailey (Jan 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks. I'll have to try that, hopefully it helps with the dryness and flakiness.


 i found that the Argan oil is not moisturizing enough for me but i'm still adjusting to Retin-A and we're having a very dry winter.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just started using this Argan Oil about 2 weeks ago (received it in my January Ipsy Glambag) and I ADORE IT. I use it on my face, for the puffy dark circles under my eyes, on my cuticles and I even lightly brush it on my eyelashes. I've heard great stories on how it helps keep them strong and long. I have actually noticed a difference in my eyelashes already! My mascara goes on so smooth and my lashes stay separated so much better! You would think that your face would feel oily after putting this stuff on, but it's quite the opposite and in the morning my skin is baby soft. I too have cystic acne, it's not too bad, I only get one or two big ones on my chin every couple of months, but still quite embarrassing and annoying. The argan oil doesn't seem to have much effect on the one I currently am sporting, oh so graciously, on my chin. However, I'm not really putting a lot of the oil on that spot. The best thing I've learned to do for my cystic acne is constantly (and I mean 4-7X a day) put a warm compress on it. That'll bring the swelling down and make it come to a head a lot quicker. After that I spot treat it with Burts Bees Salicylic Acid spot treatment. Dandy stuff!


 totally gonna try the eyelash thing! thank you so much ;D


----------



## katcole (Jan 28, 2013)

I got some in my eyes several times and it irratates the heck of them just becareful,I love it on my face but my eyes are messed up


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Jess Bailey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> i also use Retin-A at night and have been applying the Argan Oil after the Retin-A just as i have other moisturizers/night creams.
> ...


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 28, 2013)

> I got some in my eyes several times and it irratates the heck of them just becareful,I love it on my face but my eyes are messed up


 I applied it with a brow or eyeliner brush  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it worked like a charm!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I applied it with a brow or eyeliner brush
> 
> ...


 I actually haven't tried it with a brush yet! Gotta try that too see if that makes a difference...what I usually do is put a drop under my eyes and gently roll it across the dark circles then with what's left on my finger I rub between my pointer finger and thumb and grab onto my lashes (gently of course lol) and pull outward to coat them (so it covers both top and bottom) :-D but I definitely want to try the brush and see if that changes things


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I actually haven't tried it with a brush yet! Gotta try that too see if that makes a difference...what I usually do is put a drop under my eyes and gently roll it across the dark circles then with what's left on my finger I rub between my pointer finger and thumb and grab onto my lashes (gently of course lol) and pull outward to coat them (so it covers both top and bottom) :-D but I definitely want to try the brush and see if that changes things


 well i haven't seen a difference yet since I just tried it last night.. but when I use the brush it doesn't get on my eyes.. =) thank you for the tip!


----------



## bonita22 (Jan 30, 2013)

> The oil alone is enough for me in the summer, but in the winter sometimes I follow the argan oil with a night cream or even mix the two together.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I mixed the argan oil with my night cream and it really helped with the flakiness. I don't wake up to my skin being as dry as it normally is. Hopefully it keeps working!


----------



## page5 (Jan 30, 2013)

I've been using the argan oil but find it alone is not enough for my dry skin. I do like it in conjunction with my moisturizer. 

I tried it on my hair also. Worked well but not any better than my other hair oil/treatments.


----------



## LisaF1163 (Feb 9, 2013)

Right now I'm working my way through a medium sized bottle of the JM Argan oil.  It's okay.  It's nice with my night cream, but alone it's just not moisturizing enough.  After I use it up, I probably won't repurchase - I just don't see the point in spending that much on something that I'm not seeing a lot of difference with.


----------



## Yolanda Horton (Feb 11, 2013)

I was using Julep's argan oil in my hair and loved it... i was vey scared about using it on my face b/c i have a very oily t zone which i learned it was b/c i was over washing my face so my cheeks where dead dry and my nose was a disco ball...lol started using the JMAO on my face at night for the past week.. im so addicted seeing major improvement in my skin... I want to try other JM products ie the Argan infinity cream and eye love you palette


----------



## atloomis (Nov 6, 2013)

I have sensitive skin, I broke out in a rash when I put it on my arms and hands.  It was okay for the hair.  I returned it.  I do not think the product is that great, I would rather use coconut oil.


----------

